# Raised curiosity about Powerbass amps.



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Powerbass. I would consider them to be a generic brand. I have even tried a component set made by them about two years ago. It was cheap, and ultimately I was impressed. They were very similar in quality to the Phoenix Gold RSDs that replaced them.

I have now seen the new line of amps by Powerbass look a lot like the new Focal amps. Very attractive. Not only that, they seem to have very high power ratings for a very low price.

Does anyone have any direct experience with the newer Powerbass amps? I would guess, from the power to dollar ratio, that they are over rated and probably lacking in quality.

Lets all pool some money and I will test them.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

They look nice...
http://www.powerbassusa.com/products/amplifiers/asa_class_ab.html

Price is not too high

a] http://www.millionbuy.com/powasa3002.html
b] http://www.millionbuy.com/powasa3002.html
c] http://www.millionbuy.com/powasa4004.html

still under a hundred on the top 3

d] http://www.millionbuy.com/powasa4004.html
e] http://www.millionbuy.com/powasa4004.html
f] http://www.millionbuy.com/powasa10001d.html

For More Information Contact:


PowerBass USA, Inc.
13936 Mountain Avenue
Chino, CA 91710
Tel 909-993-5399
Fax 909-993-5393
[email protected]


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah the looks and price are perfect, but almost too good to be true. I'm skeptical about their quality and power rating.

Like I said, if I had to guess I would think they are over rated.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very informative
edit]

The following chart is the recommended wire size based on the systems current draw and length of wire needed:










Car audio cable recommendations
This info in from rec.audio.car FAQ (orognally from IASCA handbook). To determine the correct wire size for your application, you should first determine the maximum current flow through the cable (looking at the amplifier's fuse is a relatively simple and conservative way to do this). Then determine the length of the cable that your will use, and consult the following chart: 

Length of run (in feet)
Current .... 0-4.... 4-7.. 7-10.. 10-13.. 13-16.. 16-19.. 19-22.. 22-28

0-20A ....... 14..... 12...... 12...... 10...... 10...... 8........ 8........ 8
20-35A..... 12..... 10..... 8....... 8........ 6........ 6......... 6......... 4
35-50A..... 10....... 8...... 8...... 6........ 6........ 4......... 4......... 4
50-65A........ 8.... 8...... 6....... 4........ 4........ 4........ 4........ 2
65-85A........ 6...... 6...... 4....... 4.......... 2......... 2........ 2....... 0
85-105A....... 6...... 6...... 4....... 2......... 2........ 2......... 2........ 0
105-125A..... 4...... 4...... 4....... 2......... 2........ 0....... 0....... 0
125-150A..... 2...... 2...... 2....... 2........ 0........ 0........ 0........ 00


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Powerbass makes a pretty decent amp. Those 14.4v ratings look pretty accurate, but don't expect under-rated numbers or to see that power at 12.8 volts.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Any buildhouse ideas ?

21rst century production methods employed [ think $$$$  ]


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Hic - I found and made an avatar for you.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Hic said:


> Any buildhouse ideas ?
> 
> 21rst century production methods employed [ think $$$$  ]


Last time I checked their amps were Korean and of pretty good quality. I put them above things like HiFonics, MA Audio, etc.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank You !  

I think it is awesome !! [ I saved it in my pictures ].


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

sundownz said:


> Last time I checked their amps were Korean and of pretty good quality. I put them above things like HiFonics, MA Audio, etc.



That's encouraging. I like Cadence for stability, and price of power. Powerbass seems to have very similar power to price ratios...which is easier to afford than most companies power, and options like that would make planing a higher watt system more wallet friendly.


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

They sure do know how to advertise.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Like most audio companies, they do have different product lines/levels if you will, with thier high-end line being really excellent products that do over rated power honestly...

Even thier lower end line (the ones that look like Focals) are built really well, but put out only EXACTLY what they are rated at, in that I installed a 4x100 (thier 600.4) and I can say in a direct a/b comparison to a 2x50 amp that puts out closer to 2x100, they sounded really similar and both got just about as loud (the 2x100 had slightly better bass, but that was probably due to a better power supply)...

With the fronts on one amp and the rears on the other, it was pretty hard to distinguish which one was louder/cleaner/more dynamic... Once the rear channels were bridged to 2 ohms it really seemed like thier conservative rating of 150x4 @ 2 ohms was what it was putting out vs anything more...

I am just trying to give some feedback here that they really do seem to be well built do what is rated and if I can find the pics of the internals I took (crappy pda-phone pics) I will post them up...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful blonde hair , whyd'd she die the roots black ?

I'm thinking "Cool Hand Luke", old movie with nice props


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Hic said:


> Beautiful blonde hair , whyd'd she die the roots black ?



I think she's Asian or Phili and her hair is naturally black and she dyed it blond.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

How much you planning to spend  on those amps?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I've looked into those amps before, but I just can't seem to make myself buy a piece of audio equipment that's name has the word bass in it. I know it's stupid, but...

Now if she asked my nicely, I'd probably buy just about anything they make.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Awe come on, what's $50.00 a couple of rounds of drinks ?


----------

